# Breeding reptiles for a hobby/sustainable profit



## taylor2211 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi guys,
I've been keeping Bearded Dragons for about 8 years now and I've always had a passion for Reptiles, Amphibians and Inverts. Although I have only kept Beardies up to now I did animal care at school and college and have been fortunate enough to have cared for many reptiles and also having lived in Spain I was always out'n'about bringing home scorpions, snakes and pretty much anything I can find so I'm comfortable with anything. 
So now to get the point. I have been considering getting more reptiles primarily because of my passion for them but I was wondering whether breeding them could turn a profit that pays for the keep but could also put a bit of money in my pocket. Fortunately for me there isn't really a reptile I couldn't house as I have two two story barns that could house 2 families and there just sitting empty. The reptiles I would consider are: Tegus, Bosc Monitors, any specie of Chameleon, Beardies, any specie of Gecko and some other relatively common lizards. I have a good apprenticeship with the IPCC but I also get quite a lot of free time and since I don't drink or smoke I keep a lot of my wage :2thumb: . 
I'd really appreciate if you could feedback with your opinions on questions and also maybe advise me on reptiles I could potentially buy that are sought after enough to turn a profit if I was to breed them on a very small scale.
Thanks for reading and I hope to hear some feedback :2thumb:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

When people ask me this question I always say "keeping reptiles can easily become a full time job - rarely does it provide a full time income"


----------

